# Rock kribs



## starmanuk1957 (Nov 14, 2009)

Could i mix rock kribs + thick skins sp22? or would they a) not get on, b) hybridization take place.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi 
unfortunately H.sp"thick skin" has an hability to mix with any species he lives with.
As he shows much more agression level than any other species, it can take the dominance and breed with the rock kribs females.
xris


----------

